# Digitaltrends and CAR Magazine S3 Reviews



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

This one is a bit odd. It shows a publishing date of today, but it doesn't seem to be from any actual media event. There's been an S3 media event in Monaco (last November), but not one for the sedan in Ingolstadt... that I know of. There's no allusion to when he actually drove the car, so that's anyone's guess. Also, I know Digitaltrends isn't one of the go-to sources for car reviews. He references the sportback at the end, but really only as a "hey, it would be nice" sort of statement.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/car-reviews/2015-audi-s3-review/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*CAR S3 Saloon Review*

... and one from CAR magazine: http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Drives...ives/Audi-S3-Saloon-S-tronic-2014-CAR-review/

Both of these are European-spec cars, so keep that in mind.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Sigh, okay, where do I sign?

Better question is how do I convince the better half when she sees the price.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

That grey S3 is sexxxxy....


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

There's an Alpina quality to these wheels, when I first saw them I didn't like them. Now they're growing on me...

Not that we're getting them, but I kind of like them on this grey. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Gross. :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Who wants white?! 

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...3-saloon-s3-tfsi-quattro-4dr-s-tronic/2160003


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Gross. :laugh:


Oh yeah, I still wouldn't choose them as my wheel. :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Who wants white?!
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...3-saloon-s3-tfsi-quattro-4dr-s-tronic/2160003


First one I've seen in white, looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Those wheels would be a BITCH to keep clean


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> Who wants white?!


Me me me! That is the plan. Although Sepang Blue is tempting. I like how the white starts understated, yet the more you look the more you notice, dang, that is a sweet car.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

> Can the Audi S3 Saloon really out-accelerate an S4?
> 
> It’ll annihilate it. A seven-speed S-tronic (Audi-speak for dual-clutch) S4 hits 62mph in 5.0sec – a tardy 0.3sec


Hrm. Typical journalistic rhetoric? I have a hard time believing the 65hp is going to close the gap from 13.9 @98 mph to 13.1-2 @ 105/106mph. Close? Surely. Maybe the non-fatty euro cars will be faster. The light weight and power are what had me so focused in on the S3 until Audi kept poking me in the eye with disappointing news. I'd be surprised if the NA version is faster than the S4, not surprised if it's ALMOST as fast. Also 5.0sec for a DSG S4 sounds very slow when the manuals tend to hit it in 4.7-4.9.

Mag reviews, le'sigh. /takes a grain of salt


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

More white footage: Essai Audi S3 Berline: http://youtu.be/uEPK1FyUsyg

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Frickin' *PRIMO* in black from the side... daaaaaamn.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> More white footage: Essai Audi S3 Berline: http://youtu.be/uEPK1FyUsyg


Now you are just torturing me.  Nice find.


----------



## marauder (Oct 21, 2000)

I'm really liking the white; looks good with large black sun roof and darker wheels. As of now white is #1 choice.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Call me crazy, but I saw this color "Verdant Green" on a RSQ3 a few months back at the dealership. Wife and I both fell in love with this color. Might take the plunge for $ extra and do the exclusive color on the S3 or whatever Audi I decide to buy.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Frickin' *PRIMO* in black from the side... daaaaaamn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, see - don't do that. Now you've got me considering black. I don't want a black car...no, no, nope.

Grrr...


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

The DarkSide said:


> Hrm. Typical journalistic rhetoric? I have a hard time believing the 65hp is going to close the gap from 13.9 @98 mph to 13.1-2 @ 105/106mph. Close? Surely. Maybe the non-fatty euro cars will be faster. The light weight and power are what had me so focused in on the S3 until Audi kept poking me in the eye with disappointing news. I'd be surprised if the NA version is faster than the S4, not surprised if it's ALMOST as fast. Also 5.0sec for a DSG S4 sounds very slow when the manuals tend to hit it in 4.7-4.9.
> 
> Mag reviews, le'sigh. /takes a grain of salt


I have to agree, HOWEVER, I think being a turbo engine the S3 will feel much quicker as it has max torque at such a low RPM vs the more smooth delivery of the supercharged S4.

The 310 awhp of the S4 vs so far ~290 flywheel hp S3. I am still waiting for real life experience before making a decision...no a 0-60 number is not going to sell me, but is a factor...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Rudy_H said:


> I have to agree, HOWEVER, I think being a turbo engine the S3 will feel much quicker as it has max torque at such a low RPM vs the more smooth delivery of the supercharged S4.
> 
> The 310 awhp of the S4 vs so far ~290 flywheel hp S3. I am still waiting for real life experience before making a decision...no a 0-60 number is not going to sell me, but is a factor...


This.

The overall package is what's selling me on it, not what the car can 'eat up.' However, I plan on tuning the car and doing some other modifications, so I'll most likely be 'eating them up.'


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

JOES1.8T said:


> Call me crazy, but I saw this color "Verdant Green" on a RSQ3 a few months back at the dealership. Wife and I both fell in love with this color. Might take the plunge for $ extra and do the exclusive color on the S3 or whatever Audi I decide to buy.


YES! That color + black optics = BIG :thumbup:

But I don't think we get black optics on the S3 do we?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

DaLeadBull said:


> YES! That color + black optics = BIG :thumbup:
> 
> But I don't think we get black optics on the S3 do we?


If we don't get it on the S3 in the States you could always just buy the bits online later.


----------



## marauder (Oct 21, 2000)

has anyone seen the US spec 18" wheel? everything coming out seems to be with the 19" option. I don't think we are getting the 'Alpina' like option on US spec cars.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 1999)

davewg said:


> Ugh, see - don't do that. Now you've got me considering black. I don't want a black car...no, no, nope.
> 
> Grrr...


I'm with you. I told myself I wouldn't buy another black car, but that picture is making it difficult to stick to my promise...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Kevin said:


> I'm with you. I told myself I wouldn't buy another black car, but that picture is making it difficult to stick to my promise...


+2 

I've had two black cars in a row, I'm trying as hard as I can to get away from them....but it does look good.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I've never owned a black car, because maintenance :banghead:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

marauder said:


> has anyone seen the US spec 18" wheel? everything coming out seems to be with the 19" option. I don't think we are getting the 'Alpina' like option on US spec cars.


It should be this wheel:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Kevin said:


> I'm with you. I told myself I wouldn't buy another black car, but that picture is making it difficult to stick to my promise...





jrwamp said:


> +2
> 
> I've had two black cars in a row, I'm trying as hard as I can to get away from them....but it does look good.





davewg said:


> I've never owned a black car, because maintenance :banghead:


I've never owned a black car, and there are two primary reasons- the thought that, over time, it would look bland to me, and my high degree of anal-retentiveness. You can be assured I'd never buy a black used car, but new? Man, I sure was fighting myself when I saw Panther Black in person. If you're going for black, it should absolutely be Panther Black. Phantom Black is a decent look on its own, but put it beside Panther Black, and it's game over. 

Also, I really think the brightwork trim "works" on black, so if we aren't being given the option of black optics, there's that going for Panther Black...


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> +2
> 
> I've had two black cars in a row, I'm trying as hard as I can to get away from them....but it does look good.


For 2 secs after detailing or inside a sealed display case.

By the way, is that the panther black with crystal effect?


----------



## marauder (Oct 21, 2000)

Not a bad looking wheel; thanks for posting. Kind of looks like the BMW 3-Series Sport wheel..


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> I've never owned a black car, and there are two primary reasons- the thought that, over time, it would look bland to me, and my high degree of anal-retentiveness. You can be assured I'd never buy a black used car, but new?


I've been searching for a S5 with all the options I want.. and the few that tick every box I want, is black. I am desperately trying to avoid black. Maybe if the search goes on long enough the S3 will be an option. :laugh:

I think I like the look of the S3 more than the S5. Without having driven a S3.. all I can say is I loved the S5's motor, and the fit/feel of the S5. I imagine seating position/feel in the S3 will be pretty similar to my MK6 GTI..


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> It should be this wheel:


Ha, that's the 400 bux red caliper upgrade! Well worth the money, NOT!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

marauder said:


> Not a bad looking wheel; thanks for posting. Kind of looks like the BMW 3-Series Sport wheel..


I quite like it.



lilmira said:


> Ha, that's the 400 bux red caliper upgrade! Well worth the money, NOT!


Yeah, considering they're probably just powder coated rather than ceramic coated, they'll probably be pink in short order if my GLI is any indication.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Dan Halen said:


> This one is a bit odd. It shows a publishing date of today, but it doesn't seem to be from any actual media event. There's been an S3 media event in Monaco (last November), but not one for the sedan in Ingolstadt... that I know of. There's no allusion to when he actually drove the car, so that's anyone's guess. Also, I know Digitaltrends isn't one of the go-to sources for car reviews. He references the sportback at the end, but really only as a "hey, it would be nice" sort of statement.
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/car-reviews/2015-audi-s3-review/


I saw one of the US PR guys post a photo of the same car tagged in the Audi Forum Ingolstadt very recently on social media. I think they recently had a second event with that spec car and likely Digital Trends was on it. We're seeing them more and more on Audi events so I'm certain their demographic is important to Audi, particularly in a tech laden car like the A3/S3. I believe the review is legit.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Another view of the 18" S3 wheel, which is an S-line wheel in Europe:









I dig it. I like the 19" wheel, but I don't like the increased risks and running costs.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

+1 on that wheel and not wanting 19s.
The roads here in NJ would just kill 'em


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Another view of the 18" S3 wheel, which is an S-line wheel in Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look pretty good to me. I agree with you and the 18" should help with ride quality


----------



## durt (Feb 4, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> ... and one from CAR magazine: http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Drives...ives/Audi-S3-Saloon-S-tronic-2014-CAR-review/
> 
> Both of these are European-spec cars, so keep that in mind.


So weird that the euro spec car in this article has a 390L / 13.7 cu. ft. trunk and we get 10 cu. ft. I wonder if in Europe they have a smaller gas tank or no spare tire or something.


----------



## durt (Feb 4, 2014)

This review is about a 3 door hatchback with a manual tranny, but good to see positive 8V S3 review from Chris Harris:

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=29784


----------

